# sick chicken?



## kimmiesue (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi I am a new chicken owner,

I have a 10 month old Siapan hen. a couple weeks ago she developed a limp, which turned into complete lack of use in her legs. She can move them, and put weight on them, but if you let her go, she cannot hold herself up. she wobbles and just falls which ever direction is most heavy, she will flap her wings and try to catch herself, but fail and fall. Along with this leg/lack of motor skills issue, she has developed a swelling on the side of her face below her eye..it's only on one side. We have her secluded and giving her vitamins and an antibacterial, we did dose her with epsom salt for about 4 days, during that time she developed diarrhea. we halted the salt and her poop returned to normal, but she still isn't able to stand or walk...

Has anyone ever had this happen? or have any clue what could be wrong? any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## chickenchick63 (Jan 18, 2013)

I had one who flew out of the hen house and hurt her leg. Couldn't use it at all. It became cold to the touch as if "dead" the other was warm. We had to put her down as she couldn't move at all.


----------



## kimmiesue (Jan 18, 2013)

.......................


----------



## kimmiesue (Jan 18, 2013)

chickenchick63 said:


> I had one who flew out of the hen house and hurt her leg. Couldn't use it at all. It became cold to the touch as if "dead" the other was warm. We had to put her down as she couldn't move at all.


so sorry .. my girl can still move her legs, and they arent cold, she just seems to have no motor function, I'm wondering if the swelling on her face is effecting her ear, which in turn is effecting her balance. It is really difficulty to find a vet in my area that deals with chickens, so I am still at a loss.


----------

